# how do you convert µS/cm readings to mS/cm readings



## sa1asjok3r (Aug 20, 2009)

i have an ec meter wich only takes readings in µS/cm but i need to covert that to mS/cm is it possible how do i do it


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 21, 2009)

I believe that's a multiple of 1000


----------



## highpsi (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, Illegal smile is right. 

1000 uS = 1.0 mS


----------

